# Regenbogenanimation in GIF



## fluessig (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kleine Entschuldigung an alle im Voraus, falls euch beim betrachten der angehängten Animation komisch wird.

Evtl. ist Photoshop nicht das richtige Tool dafür, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dann den entscheidenden Tipp dafür geben. Ich will eine gif-Animation machen wie im Anhang gezeigt. Also eine Animation, eines bewegten Objekts, über das wellenförmig Regenbogenfarben laufen.

Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass nicht nur ein Regenbogenverlauf auf einer weiteren Ebene mit entsprechender Transparenz oberhalb der eigentlichen Animation läuft, sondern, dass die Farben sich auch noch irgendwie an die Form anpassen (Siehe die Falten in der Animation). Wie bekommt man sowas hin?

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## kalterjava (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich vermute, dass es mit dem radialen Verlaufswerkzeug und dem Preset Regenbogen oder so ähnlich auf einer Maskenebene animiert wurde. Dürfte mit PS durchaus umzusetzen sein.


----------



## fluessig (17. Juni 2012)

Das erklärt mir die Falten (z.B. Farben am Mund) noch nicht gut genug. Die Farbverteilung ist nicht geometrisch exact sondern eher wie bei den "Predator"-Effekten.


----------

